# HBO: Timothy Bradley vs Jessie Vargas and Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Starts at 9:45EST


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

For those who never seen Valdez, you're in for a treat. Very skilled fighter who goes to the body well and very comfortable fighting in the pocket.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I wish they had of gotten a better opponent for Valdez, he'll most likely walk through Tamayo in 3 rounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I've liked what I've seen from Valdez so far, just a little bit "more" though I need to see it before I can really give him the stamp.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Valdez (sun)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The fix is in
HBO laying the ground work, they are saying suprisingly Tim is the favorite.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

4 draws....are you serious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Tamayo due to a fluke kd


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

That was not a real KD


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Why is Valdez loading up so much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 rt
10-9 ov


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

hbo dickriding. Valdez looking average as shit.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I've liked what I've seen from Valdez so far, just a little bit "more" though I need to see it before I can really give him the stamp.


same. this is probably my 3rd time watching him fight and i'm just not sold on him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> hbo dickriding. Valdez looking average as shit.


Yeah I've been very impressed with Valdez in the past, but not today. Hbo needs to chill out


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614978076515004416


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why is Valdez loading up so much


Think he was trying to get his respect. He does tend to do this though. He's very accurate, especially with the lead right, but if there's something I'd like to see him improve is creative set up. There's no element of surprise, they see everything coming. A good jab up and downstairs to create holes in the guard would enable him to land those big power punches more effectively.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez really needs to tighten up that defense.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

did he just call himself one of the greatest amatuer fighters of all time?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

nuclear said:


> did he just call himself one of the greatest amatuer fighters of all time?


Yup!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez just got stunned


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Valdez isnt as good as I thought


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I've been very impressed with Valdez in the past, but not today. Hbo needs to chill out


yea, i'm just wondering who they'll be hyping in the main event. they always choose a side lol smh.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Verdejo would counter Valdez all day


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez reminds me a lot of Gary Russell Jr. Stylistically.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> yea, i'm just wondering who they'll be hyping in the main event. they always choose a side lol smh.


Jim already said its shocking that Tim Bradley is the favorite seeing that Vargas is undefeated.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Them Bones said:


> Yup!


atsch :lol:

looking like Lomachenko would have an easy time with this guy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Best thing he is doing is switching angles.....offensively? Ehhh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Think he was trying to get his respect. He does tend to do this though. He's very accurate, especially with the lead right, but if there's something I'd like to see him improve is creative set up. There's no element of surprise, they see everything coming. A good jab up and downstairs to create holes in the guard would enable him to land those big power punches more effectively.


yeah I as thinking that same thing. He's making too much of a Donaire impersonation with throwing the loaded up hooks behind no set up. THat uppercut should make an appearance also


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone think Bradley gets robbed tonight? kinda like when Bradley fought Pac the undefeated guy who was less known got the nod to boost his exposure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> yea, i'm just wondering who they'll be hyping in the main event. they always choose a side lol smh.


lol there's been some bad feelings in the air. I think Bradley is in danger of being robbed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Anyone think Bradley gets robbed tonight? kinda like when Bradley fought Pac the undefeated guy who was less known got the nod to boost his exposure


seems like that is in the cards tonight.
ARum is using Bradley to setup his stable, Chaves gets a draw he didn't deserve to make him credible, and he might get Vargas a SD to say "see he is legit"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 rt
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> seems like that is in the cards tonight.
> ARum is using Bradley to setup his stable, Chaves gets a draw he didn't deserve to make him credible, and he might get Vargas a SD to say "see he is legit"


yeah I was just thinking that. Bradley has already served his purpose. He fought Manny twice and it's clear that he'll never be a star. He's just going to use Bradley to like you said "setup his stable".


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez's power is overrated.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just tuning in


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I as thinking that same thing. He's making too much of a Donaire impersonation with throwing the loaded up hooks behind no set up. THat uppercut should make an appearance also


Yep. Still got work to do. Not ready to evolve from prospect level yet. Good learning fight though.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Valdez reminds me a lot of Gary Russell Jr. Stylistically.


This. Specially with those trex arms


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 rt
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-8 ov


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> seems like that is in the cards tonight.
> ARum is using Bradley to setup his stable, Chaves gets a draw he didn't deserve to make him credible, and he might get Vargas a SD to say "see he is legit"


Yeah after the Chaves draw I realise Arum has no mercy, I just hope Bradley boxes and shuts Vargas out, if he tries to brawl with him gives the judges an excuse to give Vargas some rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez stunned hard to the body.
Valdez doesn't turn his hands over when he punches, a lot of slaps mixed in there and cups.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Tamayo sneaking in those body shots.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep. Still got work to do. Not ready to evolve from prospect level yet. Good learning fight though.


yeah Oscar hasn't fought too many rounds, so this fight vs an experienced, tall southpaw will help him. Veredjo looks like he can fight for a title sooner, but his division is weaker


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward taking Max to school


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Speaking of Mexican fighters... anyone know who Beristain was referring to when he was asked where the next JMM ? He said he had a few young ones in his gym. I love the style Nacho creates so if they are young kids they are more than likely molds of JMM


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good learning fight for a prospect. They need to go back to the drawing board with somethings.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

saul_ir34 said:


> Speaking of Mexican fighters... anyone know who Beristain was referring to when he was asked where the next JMM ? He said he had a few young ones in his gym. I love the style Nacho creates so if they are young kids they are more than likely molds of JMM


Maybe REY VARGAS.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Valdez reminds me a lot of Gary Russell Jr. Stylistically.


They should make that fight happen next


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Valdez coming out swinging


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ Valdez is ahead by 18 points


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Valdez is squaring his body up a lot making some mistakes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez's lack of power and the speed deficency leads me to think GRJ beats Valdez as of right now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Soooooo, this guy is supposed to be one of the brightest prospects in boxing? I'm not seeing it, sorry :conf

This is the first time i've seen a full fight of his (i'm ashamed to admit), and i don't question that he's looked a hell of a lot better in past pro fights than tonight. But this has hardly been an impressive showing imo, considering how highly he's regarded by many.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tamayo is about to be looking like Fernando Vargas in the first Shane fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A lot of these new mexican fighters don't like boxing.
Mares, LSC, and Valdez all prefer to be solely on offense than setting up their punches and being excellent boxers who can brawl.
its kind of disappointing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 rt
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov
10-8 ov
10-9 ov
10-9 ov


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Good win for Valdez. Tamayo was a good test..tough dude with solid chin. Didn't expect Valdez to stop him. This will be good experience, getting in there with strong fighters. Time to gradually step up the competition.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Making an opponent compromise their defense and posture is something you don't realize is an important aspect of a pro's skill and IQ until you see it lacking a bit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Soooooo, this guy is supposed to be one of the brightest prospects in boxing? I'm not seeing it, sorry :conf
> 
> This is the first time i've seen a full fight of his (i'm ashamed to admit), and i don't question that he's looked a hell of a lot better in past pro fights than tonight. But this has hardly been an impressive showing imo, considering how highly he's regarded by many.


I don't blame you for thinking that if this was your first time seeing him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Speaking of Mexican fighters... anyone know who Beristain was referring to when he was asked where the next JMM ? He said he had a few young ones in his gym. I love the style Nacho creates so if they are young kids they are more than likely molds of JMM


Look up Rey Vargas


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember Ward saying Bradley was one of the toughest guys he fought in the amateurs


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bradley TKO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO trying to paint a story. LOL
Shameless.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bradley/Vargas will be hard to score and controversial


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Soooooo, this guy is supposed to be one of the brightest prospects in boxing? I'm not seeing it, sorry :conf
> 
> This is the first time i've seen a full fight of his (i'm ashamed to admit), and i don't question that he's looked a hell of a lot better in past pro fights than tonight. But this has hardly been an impressive showing imo, considering how highly he's regarded by many.


What he lacks in wow factor against opponents like these early on he makes up with in reliability. He still has work to do in terms of getting creative setting up his offense but he has complete fundamentals. I can see why someone would expect more given how much people talk about him but I think the potential is there. How many fast or heavy handed prospects blow everyone out and then get exposed for having some glaring flaw? Better instead to bring him along like this and add things so he can wow later.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Vargas change in trainers will be significant tonight


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Timmeh truly believes in his heart that he's a power puncher, bless him


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

wtf. Erik Morales a trainer?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Oscar hasn't fought too many rounds, so this fight vs an experienced, tall southpaw will help him. Veredjo looks like he can fight for a title sooner, but his division is weaker


Agreed.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone wish Morales would be the one getting in the ring with Bradley? He would probably give him a better fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Go on Timmeh :happy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley going beast mode tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

idk why Timmy doesn't have more fans


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Very interested in this fight. Let's see what happens.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

If Vargas wins decisively tonight, I can see Floyd going after him in September


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn, I like both these guys... Really don't want them to fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If Vargas wins decisively tonight, I can see Floyd going after him in September


Vargas wont win


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

They're talking about Bradley's power being ineffective but I remember him hurting Provo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Timmy should forget about punching with power and rely on his high workrate.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Vargas wont win


He's not looking bad so far


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I remember Ward saying Bradley was one of the toughest guys he fought in the amateurs


Ward just quoted this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I wonder what Roach is doing there in the front seats.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vargas is looking to time Bradley when he ducks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

its starting to heat up


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vargas seems to be holding his own.... These are the types of rounds in which the fights he ends up winning


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I wonder what Roach is doing there in the front seats.


Do you really have to ask? Haha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO making up shit to make Vargas relevant.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Note to self, whoever Sweethome_Bama has winning, it will be the opposite in the end


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-9 b
10-9 b
10-9 v


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 Timmy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vargas hurt Tim with that right, would do well to use it more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Vargas hurt Tim with that right, would do well to use it more.


Nah he didn't actually


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley's looking good this round


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Vargas hurt Tim with that right, would do well to use it more.


saw that too. won him the rnd imo


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley's balance is looking weird


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley's balance is bad tonight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Just as Ward says Vargas will time those surprise punches he pulls a Maidana traiding rights. Can't tell if Tim was just on balance or got clocked but he's been misstepping a lot.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley's round

He's killing with that overhand right


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bradley finding his range now


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If only these two guys punched harder


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 1 Bradley
Vargas starting to mentally checkout a bit.

Bradley still getting off balance at times and making glancing blows from Vargas look ore effective than they actually are.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

TB going to work.
3-1 TB


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

39-37

Bradley


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley's balance is bad tonight


He has been like this since Manny 2.
He loads up so much and is off balance heavily.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley getting some headbutts in


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vargas landing the jab this round


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-9 B
10-9 B
10-9 V
10-9 B. Stole it at the end imo
10-9 V


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

OOOOOOOO

Vargas landed some damn good punches at the end


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Bradley
Tim doesn't respect Vargas's power anymore. LOL


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bradley is lucky Vargas doesnt have power


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas

Bradley is going full retard again


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i think Vargas stole that round


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bradley loves getting caught with stupid shit on the attack smh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He has been like this since Manny 2.
> He loads up so much and is off balance heavily.


you think it's from his torn calf muscle?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

49-46

Bradley


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know, both landed good punches that round

Very hard to score here


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you think it's from his torn calf muscle?


His head is too heavy.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley slowly breaking vargas' will.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 1 TB
Tim is mentally breaking him down.
I don't think Vargas has tried to take a step forward and be first since the 2nd round.
Tim is starting to trap him on the ropes more and more now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

59-55

Bradley.

Bradley boxing a little bit more smarter now, Vargas is popping that jab but he doesn't seem to be pressing as much as I thought. Maybe he will try to press more to win the rounds in the last 6.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> His head is too heavy.


true and he's so damn top heavy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you think it's from his torn calf muscle?


I don't think so.
I think it has to do with him trying to reinvent himself and be more powerful.
Its only occasionally, so I think its a calculated risk from him.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

"I think Bradley won that round" ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tim's face is swelling a bit


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is definitely Tim's round


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> true and he's so damn top heavy.


Yup, and he punches by throwing his weight into shots instead of turning into them. A lot of power punches need a reset after stepping over.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Braldey


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-9 B
10-9 B
10-9 V
10-9 B. Stole it at the end imo
10-9 V
10-9 B
10-9 B. Vargas fading like he usually does. TB coming on


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas starting to get outboxed now and beat to the punch.
His arms are dropping, posture is power, getting wide.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

69-64

Bradley.

Vargas is not landing any meaningful shots, his inside success has been limited effectively by Bradley throughout the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lampley is lying. USADA does test for CIR


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley is starting to take over


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lampley is lying. USADA does test for CIR


You know who he's trying to take a shot at... Don't kill his vibe lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Braldey
10-9 Bradley


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

They look like they're both gassing in the 8th. Both missed too many damn punches all night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 1 TB
Vargas has mentally checked out.
Seems like he is just trying to get to 12.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this is like Tim's fight vs Peterson, they're kind of close rounds but Timmeh's winning almost all of them and breaking down his opponent physically and mentally


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

79-73

Bradley.

7 was a closer round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You know who he's trying to take a shot at... Don't kill his vibe lol


yeah the guy is a damn clown. Shitty comments like that is why I don't watch his sho


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol Bradley just pulled his best Pacquaio imatation


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7-1 TB
Its a little embarassing now, Vargas is getting brutalized now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Braldey
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

89-82

Bradley.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vargas has no plan B and cant adapt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> this is like Tim's fight vs Peterson, they're kind of close rounds but Timmeh's winning almost all of them and breaking down his opponent physically and mentally


I won't say Lamont broke.
Tim changed in that fight, after the 1st 4 rounds, he stopped in fighting and started out boxing Lamont.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both fighters(MayPac) have already received education on the USADA program and have enrolled in the USADA Registered Testing Pool by providing their whereabouts information so that they can be located for out-of-competition testing prior to the fight. USADA will also perform in-competition testing after the fight. Both fighters agreed to be subject to both blood and urine testing without reservation. Samples collected by USADA are sent to a WADA-accredited laboratory for analysis in accordance with the worldâ€™s best laboratory practices including testing for human growth hormone (HGH), erythropoietin (EPO), and utilizing *carbon isotope ratio (CIR).*

http://www.usada.org/mayweather-pacquiao-usada-testing/

Lets kill this myth


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This Bradley beats Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I won't say Lamont broke.
> Tim changed in that fight, after the 1st 4 rounds, he stopped in fighting and started out boxing Lamont.


yeah Lamont kept coming the whole fight. Bradley had to switch up his gameplan and box on the backfoot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Braldey
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

98-92 Bradley


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 1 TB

HBO crew trying to set the ground for a robbery, Max and Harold already letting you know Vargas gets a lot of robberies


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

98-92

Bradley.

More effective punching from Vargas. As Andre said, 'Bradley is an Elite Fighter'.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> This Bradley beats Floyd


No.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Both fighters(MayPac) have already received education on the USADA program and have enrolled in the USADA Registered Testing Pool by providing their whereabouts information so that they can be located for out-of-competition testing prior to the fight. USADA will also perform in-competition testing after the fight. Both fighters agreed to be subject to both blood and urine testing without reservation. Samples collected by USADA are sent to a WADA-accredited laboratory for analysis in accordance with the worldâ€™s best laboratory practices including testing for human growth hormone (HGH), erythropoietin (EPO), and utilizing *carbon isotope ratio (CIR).*
> 
> http://www.usada.org/mayweather-pacquiao-usada-testing/
> 
> Lets kill this myth


Marquez-Bradley also included CIR in their Human Body Passport. He's mistaken.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> This Bradley beats Floyd


:rofl stop, hes still missing wildly


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't believe HBO trying to claim this fight could be a draw


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Marquez-Bradley also included CIR in their Human Body Passport. He's mistaken.


lol Lampley should be a politician


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley doesn't have KO power because of his technique...

Despite his muscles, he swings very wide looping shots and just doesn't possess the technique of most historically proven KO punchers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not a bad round for Vargas but did he win it?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

108-101

Bradley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 1 TB


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Braldey
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley 
10-9 Bradley

I think Bradley needs to go back on the vegan diet. He'll never be a power puncher.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Bradley doesn't have KO power because of his technique...
> 
> Despite his muscles, he swings very wide looping shots and just doesn't possess the technique of most historically proven KO punchers


Yep.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 10 - 1 TB


You still trolling every week wtf LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Bradley
> 9-10 Vargas
> 10-9 Bradley
> 10-9 Braldey
> ...


lol
He looks good tonight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Marquez-Bradley also included CIR in their Human Body Passport. He's mistaken.


Jim knows this... He's just trying to misinform those that don't. He has the perfect platform to do so


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What the fuck was that!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

omg, are you shitting me


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

WTFFFFFF????????? is Pat Russel doing


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

HAHAHA


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

what in the world?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas thinks he won. LOL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol what a massive fuck-up.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

LMAO :rofl


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

??????????????????


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 2 TB


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

this is such a huge blunder anyways

10-9 Bradley
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Braldey 
9-10 Vargas
9-10 Vargas
10-9 Braldey
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley
10-9 Bradley 
10-9 Bradley 
9-10 Vargas 
116-112 Bradley


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley was fucked


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Pat Russell just cemented his legacy as one of the worst refs in the universe,


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

117-111

Bradley.

Fuck off Vargas you didn't win, you fought shit.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

there's always some weird bullshit going on in Bradley's fights


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> this is such a huge blunder anyways
> 
> 10-9 Bradley
> 9-10 Vargas
> ...


Why do you give that a 10 - 8?
There was no knock down. LOL


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley was all over the place too lol


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

One more punch and Tim was done

Vargas should've hopped all on him


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe Vargas thought he was ahead on the cards anyway and celebrated


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Russell said "fights over"


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

that is fucked up though. Vargas had TB *hurt* and deserved those last 10-15 seconds.

that said, TB dec. 9-3 maybe 8-4 IMO


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm expecting to hear 'And we have a split decision'....


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This is Pat's career done.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

And Bradley gets saved by lousy officiating once again.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Now we'll never know what would have happened. Watch this be a draw to set up a rematch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why do you give that a 10 - 8?
> There was no knock down. LOL


I corrected it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've followed this sport for over 28 years and I've never seen anything like this before.... The closes thing I've seen like this was Taylor-Chavez


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-112 Bradley, he makes these fights too close for comfort

If I was Thurman I would be calling Bradley out tomorrow, he is there for the taking way too wild nowadays


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Basically the ref thought the 10 second timer was the end of the round


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Huh, we actually get a unanimous decision


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-112
117-111
115-112

UD to Timothy Bradley!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley could have took a knockdown and still won.
116-112
117-111
115-112
UD
Interim WBO WW Champ

Desert Storm


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yesssssssssssssssssss, a Timothy Bradley fight can never not have drama he is a legend


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 116-112 Bradley, he makes these fights too close for comfort
> 
> If I was Thurman I would be calling Bradley out tomorrow, he is there for the taking way too wild nowadays


Agreed.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Desert Storm baby. Timothy Bradley the man.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> This is Pat's career done.


He got jinxed at the start, Sheridan said :He's a very, VERY good referee."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Corruption at its finest.

Pat Russell strikes again, saving Bradley's ass. 

I doubt Vargas could have closed the show, but "I thought I heard the bell" ? - *****, please.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

YES!!! Bit too close on a couple of those scorecards though imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> 116-112 Bradley, he makes these fights too close for comfort
> 
> If I was Thurman I would be calling Bradley out tomorrow, he is there for the taking way too wild nowadays


Its a good fight for Tim.
I think if Tim didn't get reckless he could outbox him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

fuck their rematch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bradley is a high level trialhorse.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vargas almost sent Tim to hell with that right hand


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> that is fucked up though. Vargas had TB *hurt* and deserved those last 10-15 seconds.
> 
> that said, TB dec. 9-3 maybe 8-4 IMO


There was 10 seconds and the ref was breaking them up so Vargas was never going to stop him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want Tim to fight Floyd.
They are peers and they are the best guys to fight each other


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bradley was on his way to win a clear decision but Vargas got screwed at the end.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

No rematch.

Bradley is on another level.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bradley is a high level trialhorse.


Thats unfair to Tim, he is really a elite fighter.
He beat the top guys in his division at 140 and 147


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone think Vargas was going to stop him with like 5 seconds left by the time he got to Bradley lol, even if he got the knockdown he would have still lost


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is not a big deal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't know how much longer Timmy has in his career


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley becomes Mayweather's WBO mandatory?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't know how much longer Timmy has in his career


2 to 3 more high level fights 3 pushing it IMHO.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

On the replay it looks like Russell stopped it with 5 seconds left. Which is quite different from 10 seconds.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is not a big deal.


Yeah, exactly this.

Max Kellerman and his fellow babies like a bit of crying and controversy unlike Ward, that's what HBO has become.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Does anyone think Vargas was going to stop him with like 5 seconds left by the time he got to Bradley lol, even if he got the knockdown he would have still lost


Of course, but that doesn't change the fact that Russell was obviously paid to protect Bradley.

No one wants a rematch, of course.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

NO rematch whatsoever.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim Bradley just fucked up HBO's whole narrative.
Yeah I fight him again, no big deal. LOL


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Corruption at its finest.
> 
> Pat Russell strikes again, saving Bradley's ass.
> 
> I doubt Vargas could have closed the show, but "I thought I heard the bell" ? - *****, please.


:deal


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

vargas's face. jokes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats unfair to Tim, he is really a elite fighter.
> He beat the top guys in his division at 140 and 147


 He is in no way an elite fighter. Jesse fucking Vargas almost had him,


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 to 3 more high level fights 3 pushing it IMHO.


I'm gonna miss him  He, Floyd and Marquez won't be here most likely by the end of next year

Pacquiao too, but screw him


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

What's up with these ring card girls and these permanent fuckin smiles on their face lmao

No one said a damn thing funny lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course, but that doesn't change the fact that Russell was obviously paid to protect Bradley.
> 
> No one wants a rematch, of course.


I dont think so the crowd were cheering so loud even the announcer sounded quiet

Paid to protect Bradley from what? lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

get real. Bradley wouldve survived. hes experienced and been thru worse. at worst he wouldve got knocked down and still won on the cards.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking Tim is protected by Arum is insane.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

At least Vargas can get a big fight without being set back too much now, Vargas vs Rios make it happen


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley blocks every follow up shot Vargas threw after that right hand and then clinched him. 

In his own words, dude wasn't going anywhere


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

~Cellzki~ said:


> get real. Bradley wouldve survived. hes experienced and been thru worse. at worst he wouldve got knocked down and still won on the cards.


Exactly case closed


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Shut up Vargas. He's done, no more big fights for his lame ass.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> There was 10 seconds and the ref was breaking them up so Vargas was never going to stop him


the point is he was robbed of an opportunity. he was punching as the ref ended it too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What's up with these ring card girls and these permanent fuckin smiles on their face lmao
> 
> No one said a damn thing funny lol


lol I feel so bad for them. During the MayPac press conference, the 2 girls standing behind the podium were forced to grin for over an hour. Idk how they can do that


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vargas beats Bradley in a rematch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> get real. Bradley wouldve survived. hes experienced and been thru worse. at worst he wouldve got knocked down and still won on the cards.


This.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 to 3 more high level fights 3 pushing it IMHO.


And i wouldn't want to see him waste one of those fights on a Vargas rematch!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He is in no way an elite fighter. Jesse fucking Vargas almost had him,


Yes he is in every way an elite fighter.
You don't have his resume and his success and not be a elite fighter.



bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna miss him  He, Floyd and Marquez won't be here most likely by the end of next year
> 
> Pacquiao too, but screw him


Yep, the worst part is most people will forget about Timmy because he doesn't have the press.
------

Jesse Vargas is delusional if he thinks he was controlling the last 2 rounds. He landed a prayer shot and that was it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol close call though. I almost flipped out when I thought it was a TKO


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I feel so bad for them. During the MayPac press conference, the 2 girls standing behind the podium were forced to grin for over an hour. Idk how they can do that


Lol for real.... Years of thinking this shit and I finally decided to speak on it haha


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> He is in no way an elite fighter. Jesse fucking Vargas almost had him,


He is still elite until someone not world level beats him, he is wild and gets caught but he still wins, saying that he will lose soon


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Please no rematch. We had a clear winner. Vargas didnt have the skills or the power to get a stoppage.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley is an elite fighter. No discussion.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn, Vargas almost sent Tim to Hell with that right


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Yeah, exactly this.
> 
> Max Kellerman and his fellow babies like a bit of crying and controversy unlike Ward, that's what HBO has become.


Yes. They suck. Ward's anology was spot on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, the worst part is most people will forget about Timmy because he doesn't have the press.
> ------
> 
> Jesse Vargas is delusional if he thinks he was controlling the last 2 rounds. He landed a prayer shot and that was it.


yeah, it's similar to Sergio Martinez in that regard. Like I said before, I have no idea ho Bradley doesn't have more fans.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> And i wouldn't want to see him waste one of those fights on a Vargas rematch!


Stuck with Arum I fear that is what it will be.
I wish he would get Mayweather but it seems he will be stuck with the ARum stable.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl Lampley crying again


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, it's similar to Sergio Martinez in that regard. Like I said before, I have no idea ho Bradley doesn't have more fans.


Sergio seems like a slight, IMHO, but I feel you.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Who would win Tim Bradley vs. Dan Garcia


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course, but that doesn't change the fact that Russell was obviously paid to protect Bradley.
> 
> No one wants a rematch, of course.


That doesn't make sense, there's no money in protecting Tim instead of Vargas. I think you just like looking at everything and calling it corruption.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl Lampley crying again


Yeah wtf why.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That doesn't make sense, there's no money in protecting Tim instead of Vargas. I think you just like looking at everything and calling it corruption.


News flash: Boxing is the most corrupt sport on the planet, short of horse racing.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Who would win Tim Bradley vs. Dan Garcia


After tonight id actually pick Garcia by KO, he will most likely be losing by Bradley is way too open, he needs to go back to boxing


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

The 7 seconds or whateva it was left wouldn't have made a difference. 

As Tim said he was hurt but he still had his marbles mostly together. He would have held ran the last few seconds and survived the storm. 

Don't know why they were talking about a rematch though. Jessie definitively lost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> the point is he was robbed of an opportunity. he was punching as the ref ended it too.


The ref said break and he was still punching, opportunity to what get clinched for 5 more seconds


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl Lampley crying again


What about? I turned it off


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> After tonight id actually pick Garcia by KO, he will most likely be losing by Bradley is way too open, he needs to go back to boxing


I was thinking the same thing! Tim looked great in there at times by he just walks into punches he doesn't need to take to often!

Tim will be dangerous for a lot of people at welterweights but if Thurman or Brook and co landed some of the same right hands Jessie did today then Tim doesn't reach the final bell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> The ref said break and he was still punching, opportunity to what get clinched for 5 more seconds


we'll never know


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> News flash: Boxing is the most corrupt sport on the planet, short of horse racing.


That doesn't make everything that happens in it attributable to corruption.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

How can you question Bradley as an elite fighter? Sure, he's not Mayweather or Pacquiao type elite, but outside of them two, a strong case can be made for him being the best welterweight out there. The last 20 seconds aside, he handled Vargas with ease.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a punch though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Tim looked great in there at times by he just walks into punches he doesn't need to take to often!
> 
> Tim will be dangerous for a lot of people at welterweights but if Thurman or Brook and co landed some of the same right hands Jessie did today then Tim doesn't reach the final bell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If Bradley fights like he did today id pick all of them to beat him, not sure if Brook stops him but if he lets Thurman or Garcia hit him clean he will be on the floor quickly


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Tim looked great in there at times by he just walks into punches he doesn't need to take to often!
> 
> Tim will be dangerous for a lot of people at welterweights but if Thurman or Brook and co landed some of the same right hands Jessie did today then Tim doesn't reach the final bell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. I think Tim is the link between just being a good fighter and possibly becoming a big name and for that reason they should give him to Brook or Thurman, who probably beat him.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Tim looked great in there at times by he just walks into punches he doesn't need to take to often!
> 
> Tim will be dangerous for a lot of people at welterweights but if Thurman or Brook and co landed some of the same right hands Jessie did today then Tim doesn't reach the final bell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bradley would fight a different fight against them guys. We're forgetting how good he is at adapting and switching strategies. Not sure about Thurman, but he beats the likes of Garcia.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley is boxing's version of Rashad Evans

He gets rocked a lot, but knows how to win and will always be the underdog heading into big fights


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Bradley would fight a different fight against them guys. We're forgetting how good he is at adapting and switching strategies. Not sure about Thurman, but he beats the likes of Garcia.


Exactly this.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If Bradley fights like he did today id pick all of them to beat him, not sure if Brook stops him but if he lets Thurman or Garcia hit him clean he will be on the floor quickly





Bogotazo said:


> This. I think Tim is the link between just being a good fighter and possibly becoming a big name and for that reason they should give him to Brook or Thurman, who probably beat him.





Uncle Rico said:


> Bradley would fight a different fight against them guys. We're forgetting how good he is at adapting and switching strategies. Not sure about Thurman, but he beats the likes of Garcia.


I agree with all you blokes. 
I'd favour Thurman and Brook over him but as Uncle Rico mentioned he would fight them differently. He wouldn't out box Brook though but his work rate and constant movement could trouble him. 
I think He matches up better with Thurman but would have to have him underdog due to Keith having the power to "one time" him.

As long as he doesn't get complacent and traded punches I can't see Tim losing to Garcia to be honest.. His movement, work rate and boxing skills would see him get a decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> How can you question Bradley as an elite fighter? Sure, he's not Mayweather or Pacquiao type elite, but outside of them two, a strong case can be made for him being the best welterweight out there. The last 20 seconds aside, he handled Vargas with ease.


He is elite on that basis. The's sandwiched in between the young talents and the ATG's at welter. Solid resume, very athletic, and skilled.

The thing is though, he almost always fails to just flat out win impressively. The last time that happened was Casamayor. The dude gets a gift against Pacquiao, almost dies against Provodnikov, scrapes by Marquez in a tedious fight, loses a competitive rematch to Pacquiao in which he tries to act big and re-injures himself, gets a robbery draw against Chaves spending a lot of time against the ropes, and then gets seriously hurt by Jessie Vargas in the 12th, who has just 9 KOs. None of those are performances you can say Bradley clearly separated himself from his opponent. He deserved the Chaves win and tonight's win, but he never proves he's more than a class above. And I think he's ripe for the taking against Thurman and Brook. Even Khan or Garcia or Matthysse might beat him.



Uncle Rico said:


> Bradley would fight a different fight against them guys. We're forgetting how good he is at adapting and switching strategies. Not sure about Thurman, but he beats the likes of Garcia.


He wouldn't be able to best any of them on the outside though, so could he realistically fight any differently?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Bradley would fight a different fight against them guys. We're forgetting how good he is at adapting and switching strategies. Not sure about Thurman, but he beats the likes of Garcia.


This, bradley is like a chameleon he'll adapt to any situation.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

If you don't think Bradley can beat brook, watch what Brook looks like against guys who come forward with skill and heart. Cason Jones 1

After that lesson, Brook changed his style and disappeared from the scene to readjust but it just shows he has some holes.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> Yes. They suck. Ward's anology was spot on.


I must have missed this. What was Ward's analogy?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> This, bradley is like a chameleon he'll adapt to any situation.


the problem with bradley is his poor decision making. he's made some very poor choices in the ring in the past. against provodnikov he fought dumb.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> If you don't think Bradley can beat brook, watch what Brook looks like against guys who come forward with skill and heart. Cason Jones 1
> 
> After that lesson, Brook changed his style and disappeared from the scene to readjust but it just shows he has some holes.


brook aint got shit on bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> brook aint got shit on bradley.


Reach, height, power, youth, balance.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Reach, height, power, youth, balance.


no entiendes nada, brother.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Bradley would fight a different fight against them guys. We're forgetting how good he is at adapting and switching strategies. Not sure about Thurman, but he beats the likes of Garcia.


Exactly this. He's not the greartest technician, but neither are Thurman, nor Garcia, are top notch themselves. Garcia should have lost to Herrara, and Thurman looks just a tiny bit better than average after 6 rounds.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Geez...Brook has exactly one quality win over a guy, a guy who's technique and ability to adapt is pretty much amatueish, and people are all over his nuts. Talk about bandwagoners...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He is in no way an elite fighter.  Jesse fucking Vargas almost had him,


No he didn't, he wobbled Bradley once in 12 rounds. I gave Vargas the 3rd, just...the rest of the time he was fucking outclassed.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Reach, height, power, youth, balance.


Lacks experience though...I had Porter up in his mega-fight, by the way...


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't see the whole broadcast did Ward say anything about his next fight or get asked about GGG or Kovalev seeing as they were both there?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Lacks experience though...I had Porter up in his mega-fight, by the way...


You scored Brook-Porter to Porter?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You scored Brook-Porter to Porter?


That or a draw. I'll revisit it today to make sure.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The reason why I say Bradley isn't elite is because 1. He hasn't beaten any prime elite fighters and 2. He has been badly hurt by JWs. His resume is overrated as hell. He is a very good fighter, no doubt, and he has accomplished a lot, considering his limitations. He hasn't fought the best at WW or SW. He has ducked lots of fighters who called him out. Heneeds to needs to fight the best at his weight to prove himself.and leave the JWs alone.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The reason why I say Bradley isn't elite is because 1. He hasn't beaten any prime elite fighters and 2. He has been badly hurt by JWs. His resume is overrated as hell. He is a very good fighter, no doubt, and he has accomplished a lot, considering his limitations. He hasn't fought the best at WW or SW. He has ducked lots of fighters who called him out. Heneeds to needs to fight the best at his weight to prove himself.and leave the JWs alone.


It depends on your definition of elite. But he fought Pacquiao and Marquez, the best 2 elite welterweights aside from Floyd. His resume is also better than anyone else at welterweiight barring the aforementioned names. Super-Welterweight is a division he's just never fought in. He's been on the pound for pound list for a while. Wouldn't that make him qualify as elite in his division?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Haven't read the thread but not too happy at the Colonel describing Porter as the IBF champ.
Fucking Vargas! :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I've just watched the fight and even when Bradley had just been hurt and was clearly in distress,he _still_ managed to parry a punch from Vargas.
And people think Vargas was denied an opportunity? Bullshit!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Geez...Brook has exactly one quality win over a guy, a guy who's technique and ability to adapt is pretty much amatueish, and people are all over his nuts. Talk about bandwagoners...


I haven't seen the posts you're talking about Mal but could it be to do with the fact that we got the TR commentary here and Sheridan said Porter was the IBF champ?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I agree with all you blokes.
> I'd favour Thurman and Brook over him but as Uncle Rico mentioned he would fight them differently. He wouldn't out box Brook though but his work rate and constant movement could trouble him.
> I think He matches up better with Thurman but would have to have him underdog due to Keith having the power to "one time" him.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree. I worry for him a little against One Time because all it takes is once to jump into a hayemaker, and he's gone. As for Brook, I had him him clearly beating Porter but it was still somewhat competitive. And to me, Bradley is a better version of Porter (albeit less powerful). So it would be interesting. These are all near 50-50 fights, I'd say.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck did Timmy stay from that right hand.
That shot looked like pure hell


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He is elite on that basis. The's sandwiched in between the young talents and the ATG's at welter. Solid resume, very athletic, and skilled.
> 
> The thing is though, he almost always fails to just flat out win impressively. The last time that happened was Casamayor. The dude gets a gift against Pacquiao, almost dies against Provodnikov, scrapes by Marquez in a tedious fight, loses a competitive rematch to Pacquiao in which he tries to act big and re-injures himself, gets a robbery draw against Chaves spending a lot of time against the ropes, and then gets seriously hurt by Jessie Vargas in the 12th, who has just 9 KOs. None of those are performances you can say Bradley clearly separated himself from his opponent. He deserved the Chaves win and tonight's win, but he never proves he's more than a class above. And I think he's ripe for the taking against Thurman and Brook. Even Khan or Garcia or Matthysse might beat him
> 
> He wouldn't be able to best any of them on the outside though, so could he realistically fight any differently?


*Re: eliteness*

I do agree - he rarely looks great when winning. But that's just the way he's always been. He breezed to the top of the a really good 140 division without doing anything sensational. He handled Peterson pretty easily. A Peterson who later would give hell to guys we would rave about - Khan and Garcia. That's excluding Matthysse, that is. And at WW he's been okay. Beating JMM is no small feat. Yes, it was boring, but he at least had the smarts to get the job done. And that's what he's about - getting the job done.

*Re: matching up with others*

I have no doubts in my mind that he would beat Matthysse, Khan and Garcia. As for One Time, yep, he'd need to be careful not to walk into a huge shot. But One Time doesn't look too comfortable on the inside, so I think maybe Bradley could be a nuisance to him there. And Brook, though bigger and stronger, probably wouldn't be able to hold him as easily as Porter. And his accurate one-twos from the outside also wouldn't be _as _successful because Bradley's head movement is more erratic. As mentioned in my last post, Bradley is a much more refined, smarter version of Porter.

So yeah, not saying Bradley would definitely beat them two WWs, but noone should be surprised if he does.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> If you don't think Bradley can beat brook, watch what Brook looks like against guys who come forward with skill and heart. Cason Jones 1
> 
> After that lesson, Brook changed his style and disappeared from the scene to readjust but it just shows he has some holes.


Would personally say it was Brooks conditioning that let him down in the first Jones fight, he was winning easily until he seemed to gas although I do agree Bradley could do a number on Brook.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He is elite on that basis. The's sandwiched in between the young talents and the ATG's at welter. Solid resume, very athletic, and skilled.
> 
> The thing is though, he almost always fails to just flat out win impressively. The last time that happened was Casamayor. The dude gets a gift against Pacquiao, almost dies against Provodnikov, scrapes by Marquez in a tedious fight, loses a competitive rematch to Pacquiao in which he tries to act big and re-injures himself, gets a robbery draw against Chaves spending a lot of time against the ropes, and then gets seriously hurt by Jessie Vargas in the 12th, who has just 9 KOs. None of those are performances you can say Bradley clearly separated himself from his opponent. He deserved the Chaves win and tonight's win, but he never proves he's more than a class above. And I think he's ripe for the taking against Thurman and Brook. Even Khan or Garcia or Matthysse might beat him.
> 
> He wouldn't be able to best any of them on the outside though, so could he realistically fight any differently?


Timmeh schools DANI


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i had a half unit on bradley by decision so im obviously not complaining but russell should no longer be allowed to referee matches.

this was not a hearing issue it was a mental one. he mistook the ten second clap as the bell ending the round and mentally is not capable of making decisions in a sport where seconds can mean the difference between careers or lives for that matter.

if he had any respect for himself he would voluntarily retire. 

horrible


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i had a half unit on bradley by decision so im obviously not complaining but russell should no longer be allowed to referee matches.
> 
> this was not a hearing issue it was a mental one. he mistook the ten second clap as the bell ending the round and mentally is not capable of making decisions in a sport where seconds can mean the difference between careers or lives for that matter.
> 
> ...


I honestly though that shit was a corrupt tko wave off at first


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

fuckd up ending to Vargas/Bradley. ,I wanted Vargas in this by a close fight but still wanted Timmeh to win at the same time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The reason why I say Bradley isn't elite is because 1. He hasn't beaten any prime elite fighters and 2. He has been badly hurt by JWs. His resume is overrated as hell. He is a very good fighter, no doubt, and he has accomplished a lot, considering his limitations. He hasn't fought the best at WW or SW. He has ducked lots of fighters who called him out. Heneeds to needs to fight the best at his weight to prove himself.and leave the JWs alone.


lol that's a very bad description of Bradley


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> That or a draw. I'll revisit it today to make sure.


You got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I honestly though that shit was a corrupt tko wave off at first


Yeah I thought he waved the fight off at first due to TKO. Almost lost my shit.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

fuck I missed the fight, Just read the news and it's a damn good fight with a shitty ref. will need to watch this after work. cheers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Timmeh schools DANI


I still favor Bradley, he has the best IQ out of anyone Danny has fought, and his jab and movement would trouble Bradley. But I can't rule out him fighting dumb and/or getting caught with some dumb shit. And if nothing else Garcia is great of making you pay for that.



Uncle Rico said:


> *Re: eliteness*
> 
> I do agree - he rarely looks great when winning. But that's just the way he's always been. He breezed to the top of the a really good 140 division without doing anything sensational. He handled Peterson pretty easily. A Peterson who later would give hell to guys we would rave about - Khan and Garcia. That's excluding Matthysse, that is. And at WW he's been okay. Beating JMM is no small feat. Yes, it was boring, but he at least had the smarts to get the job done. And that's what he's about - getting the job done.
> 
> ...


That's fair, I just personally can't ever say "there's no doubt in my mind" when it comes to Bradley, because in none of his fights since Casamayor has he won without there being serious doubt he'd come out the other side with a victory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I thought he waved the fight off at first due to TKO. Almost lost my shit.


Me too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it just me or was the fight stopped early? The ref stepped in shortly after the clapping sound, which indicates 10 seconds left in the round


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The thing is though, he almost always fails to just flat out win impressively. The last time that happened was Casamayor. The dude gets a gift against Pacquiao, almost dies against Provodnikov, scrapes by Marquez in a tedious fight, loses a competitive rematch to Pacquiao in which he tries to act big and re-injures himself, gets a robbery draw against Chaves spending a lot of time against the ropes, and then gets seriously hurt by Jessie Vargas in the 12th, who has just 9 KOs. None of those are performances you can say Bradley clearly separated himself from his opponent.


He didn't scrape by Marquez, he won pretty clearly. He did separate himself from Vargas if you look at the whole fight and not just the last round. It's like saying Martinez didn't separate himself from Chavez Jr because of what happened in the last round.

I'm no fan of Bradley though and I don't think he's a great fighter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mushin said:


> He didn't scrape by Marquez, he won pretty clearly. He did separate himself from Vargas if you look at the whole fight and not just the last round. It's like saying Martinez didn't separate himself from Chavez Jr because of what happened in the last round.
> 
> I'm no fan of Bradley though and I don't think he's a great fighter.


Lots of people didn't have him winning at all. Good point though, overall he showed himself to be superior to Vargas.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It depends on your definition of elite. But he fought Pacquiao and Marquez, the best 2 elite welterweights aside from Floyd. His resume is also better than anyone else at welterweiight barring the aforementioned names. Super-Welterweight is a division he's just never fought in. He's been on the pound for pound list for a while. Wouldn't that make him qualify as elite in his division?


Marquez was never an elite WW, and Pacquio beat his ass twice. The first Pacquio fight was a disgraceful decision. Just because he fought those guys doesn't make him elite. Plus, Pac easily beat him in the second fight. He as struggle mightily with guys who are supposedly lesser fighters than him. Barring the Pac fight, he doesn't have a great win. The Provo win was good, but Provo is a JW who cam e up in weight.


----------



## chungcu79 (Jul 26, 2016)

Đó là kiến nghị vừa được căn hộ topaz home quận 12 sau khi nhà băng Chính sách từng lớp có văn bản hướng dẫn nghiệp vụ cho vay ưu đãi để mua, thuê mua nhà ở xã hội.
Cụ thể, Ngân hàng Chính sách từng lớp quy định khách hàng là hộ gia đình, cá nhân chủ nghĩa khi vay vốn ưu đãi phải thực hành gửi hà tiện với mức gửi hàng tháng tối thiểu bằng mức trả nợ hàng tháng của người vay vốn.

Theo Horea, quy định này sẽ dẫn đến mức gửi tùng tiệm khác nhau do giá mua nhà ở xã hội khác nhau. Hơn nữa, trường hợp người gửi tằn tiện chưa đến lượt được mua nhà ở tầng lớp thì sẽ không xác định được mức trả nợ hàng tháng để gửi tiền kiệm ước. Do vậy, Hiệp hội đề nghị cần quy định một mức gửi tiền tằn tiện nhà ở từng lớp hàng tháng mà mọi đối tượng thụ hưởng nhà ở từng lớp đều thực hiện như nhau.
ngoại giả, quy định này còn có điểm bất hợp lý là mức gửi tần tiện hàng tháng cao, bên cạnh đó người vay còn phải trả lãi vay hàng tháng (được ân hạn gốc một nămtrong năm đầu chưa phải trả nợ gốc) và trước đó đã phải trả 20% giá trị hiệp đồng mua nhà ở từng lớp, thì tuốt tuột tổn phí hàng tháng sẽ là gánh nặng cho người vay ưu đãi.

Ông Lê Hoàng Châu,



__ https://www.facebook.com/canmuabannhadat/posts/2071910243033559


ví dụ, khách hàng vay 600 triệu đồng với lãi suất 5%/năm trong 15 năm. Nếu mức trả nợ hàng tháng được ân hạn trong năm đầu thì chỉ trả lãi khoảng 2,5 triệu đồngvà mức gửi tần tiện là khoảng 2,5 triệu đồng, tổng cộng phải chi khoảng 5 triệu đồng/tháng. Nếu mức trả nợ hàng tháng được tính bao gồm cả trả lãi và nợ gốc thì khoảng 5,8 triệu đồng (trả lãi khoảng 2,5 triệu đồng, trả nợ gốc khoảng 3,3 triệu đồng) nên mức gửi tiết kiệm sẽ lên đến khoảng 5,8 triệu đồng, tổng cộng phải chi khoảng 8,3 triệu đồng/tháng rất nặng cho người vay ưu đãi.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

chungcu79 said:


> Đó là kiến nghị vừa được căn hộ topaz home quận 12 sau khi nhà băng Chính sách từng lớp có văn bản hướng dẫn nghiệp vụ cho vay ưu đãi để mua, thuê mua nhà ở xã hội.
> Cụ thể, Ngân hàng Chính sách từng lớp quy định khách hàng là hộ gia đình, cá nhân chủ nghĩa khi vay vốn ưu đãi phải thực hành gửi hà tiện với mức gửi hàng tháng tối thiểu bằng mức trả nợ hàng tháng của người vay vốn.
> 
> Theo Horea, quy định này sẽ dẫn đến mức gửi tùng tiệm khác nhau do giá mua nhà ở xã hội khác nhau. Hơn nữa, trường hợp người gửi tằn tiện chưa đến lượt được mua nhà ở tầng lớp thì sẽ không xác định được mức trả nợ hàng tháng để gửi tiền kiệm ước. Do vậy, Hiệp hội đề nghị cần quy định một mức gửi tiền tằn tiện nhà ở từng lớp hàng tháng mà mọi đối tượng thụ hưởng nhà ở từng lớp đều thực hiện như nhau.
> ...


Out of all threads why this? Lol


----------

